# HDMI AOSP ICS / CM9 - BUILD10.1 [04/18] working?



## jareddlc (Aug 6, 2011)

Hello, ive search so far on the forums and i found few answers, in order to get HDMI working i need to plug device to dock and power it down then repower it, but it is not working for me. People say its working with nightlies but i do not know where to download them, i am running v10 with the camera fix v10.1

any info on how to get HDMI working or if someone knows it not working would be greatly appreciated.

thanks

[UPDATE] I found the nightlies im flashing right now

here they are

http://download.cyanogenmod.com/get/jenkins/2683/cm-9-20120612-NIGHTLY-p1c.zip
or
http://download.cyanogenmod.com/

device is p1c

i got it to work but its still buggy  so for any of you around with same issue, it does work


----------

